

Show HN: My Product Landing Page for SMS Marketing - centdev

Hi All.<p>I realize that SMS marketing is a crowded field, however, I believe there are still some opportunities with the right product.  With that being said, I wanted to test the interest before building the product with a landing page.<p>As this is my first Show HN, would love to hear some feedback as to what changes may be needed, what works, what doesn&#x27;t work.  Since there&#x27;s no product yet, there&#x27;s no screenshots I can show so its more about the messaging and gauging interest.<p>I&#x27;ve reached out to 2000+ local businesses whose revenue is driven by foot traffic by postal mail and going to test adwords.<p>Link is:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dealora.com
======
gearoidoc
Nice landing page but (and I know you didn't ask for this) I would stay as far
away from the deals space (especially SMS based) as you possibly can.

I was part of a startup that PAID people to receive texts with deals in them
and people still really disliked giving out their mobile details.

Just a heads up!

~~~
centdev
Good point. The product won't deal with daily deals at all.

~~~
gearoidoc
Fair enough - it does mention coupons etc though which personally I throw into
together with the daily deals stuff.

------
centdev
Clickable link: [http://dealora.com](http://dealora.com)

------
Bluz
The landing page looks fantastic man, I wish the best of luck with this veture
:)

~~~
centdev
Thanks!

